# Stromverbrauch Notebook / Spiele-PC



## Nekris (8. Januar 2011)

Moin!

Ich hab vorhin was gelesen, dass ein Spiele-PC (normaler Desktop PC) pro Jahr Stromkosten von mindestens 300+ Euro verursacht, ein Laptop hingegen nur ca. 20 Euro. Jetzt hab ich einen Spiele-PC (AMD X4 955 BE, Radeon HD 5850..) und spiel gar nicht mehr. Stimmt das eigentlich, dass ein Laptop so wenig Stromkosten verursacht oder sind das nur bestimmte? Da wärs doch schlauer ich verkauf meinen Spiele-PC (weil ich nur noch für Internet und DVD schaun PC brauch) und kauf mir stattdessen nen Laptop, was meint ihr dazu? 
Muss ich da nur schaun ob der Laptop wenig Watt braucht oder muss man noch was anderes beachten?


----------



## Ceyone (8. Januar 2011)

Hi,

du kannst auch einfach dein PC runtertakten und undervolten.


----------



## midnight (8. Januar 2011)

Also mein PC (Phenom 2 X4 955, 4890) zieht gut und gerne 120 Watt aus der Dose - idle! Mein MBP begnügt sich mit 20 - 30 Watt, also der Unterschied ist schon ordentlich (=


----------



## hardwarespider (9. Januar 2011)

Wenn du die Leistung nicht mehr brauchst. Ist auch irgendwie logisch, dass eine HD5850 mehr Strom braucht als irgendeine Mobility Grafikkarte mit 1/10 der Leistung.

@Ceyone
So weit runtertakken oder undervolten kannst du keinen PC. Da holst du im Idealfall mal 25 Watt raus. Mehr aber nicht.


----------



## jensi251 (10. Januar 2011)

Ich hatte ein Notebook mit 150w unter last was für ein Notebook sehr viel ist.


----------



## Herbboy (11. Januar 2011)

Nekris schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Ich hab vorhin was gelesen, dass ein Spiele-PC (normaler Desktop PC) pro Jahr Stromkosten von mindestens 300+ Euro verursacht, ein Laptop hingegen nur ca. 20 Euro. Jetzt hab ich einen Spiele-PC (AMD X4 955 BE, Radeon HD 5850..) und spiel gar nicht mehr. Stimmt das eigentlich, dass ein Laptop so wenig Stromkosten verursacht oder sind das nur bestimmte?


 Also, wo hast Du diesen Unsinn denn gelesen? ^^ bzw auf Welchen Annahmen beruht das? ^^  

20W für ein Laptop, wenn der halbwegs für Spiele taugen soll, ist sehr tiefgegriffen - bei meinem Laptop geht das Netzeil bis ca. 100W, also mehr zieht der auf keinen Fall, das NT ist ja immer bewußt überdimensioniert - ich hatte das mal gemessen, bin incht mehr ganz sicher, aber beim Spielen braucht der ca. 70W, beim sufen mit WLAN usw. um die 30W, könnte das aber nochmal checken. An SPielen gehen mittlerweile die GANZ neuen Spiele nicht mehr flüssig, Graka ist eine nvidia 8600m. 

Mein PC (X4 965, AMD 5770) zieht MIT Monitor und Lautsprechern und Router ca. 80-100W beim Surfen oder Musikhören. Wenn ich den JEDEN Tag 12 Std anhabe, dann sind das ca. 90€ im Jahr. Selbst wenn der DAUERND an wäre zB als Server oder so, wären es keine 200€ im Jahr, zumal man dann ja 100%ig auch mehrere Stunden am Tag Monitor und Boxen aus hätte, und auch eine deutlich stärkere Grafikkarte würde da die Kosten nicht nennenswert erhöhen - zb Deine 5850 zieht bei Office/IDLE nur 5W mehr als meine, auch moderne noch bessere Karten wie die 5870 oder 6870 brauchen da nicht mehr, die 6870 sogar WENIGER. Das wären für die 5W also selbst bei 24/7-Betrieb das ganze Jahr grad mal 10€ im Jahr mehr als mit meiner 5770. 

Beim Spielen zieht (m)ein PC natürlich mehr, aber a) spielt "man" ja normalerweise nicht jeden Tag mehrere Stunden b) sind die 12Std pro Tag "an" bei einem normalen User sowieso schon hochgegriffen und c) würde ein Spielelaptop, das grad so an die Leistung eines PCs mit ner AMD 5770 rankommt, mind. 1200€ oder mehr kosten und DANN auch sicher nicht nur 20W ziehen...


Deine 5850 zieht im IDLE grad mal 3-5W mehr als meine, d.h der Strombedarf dürfte beim normalen Surfen usw. vergleichbar sein, und beim Spielen sind es zwar ca. 50W mehr, aber selbst wenn Du JEDEN Tag im Jahr 4 Std spielst, sind das dann auch nur ca. 15€ Mehrkosten.


Es gibt aber (ältere) stromfressendere Grafikkarten, zB ne 4870 zieht auch unter Office schon dauernd allein für sich 50W, oder ne 9800GTX 60W, eine GTX 295 sogar 70W - eine moderne Graka wie Deine nur ca. 20W. Aber auch da wäre dann der Kauf ner neuen Karte, die unter Office weniger braucht, billiger als extra ein Notebook zu kaufen. 


Sich nur wegen des Stroms ein Laptop anzuschaffen, lohnt sich eigentlich nicht, zumal ein spielefähiges Notebook ja auch sehr teuer ist. Was anderes wäre es, wenn jemand nen älteren High-End-GamerPC hat und gar nicht mehr spielen will - DA kann sich ein Laptop für 500€ dann lohnen. Oder wenn man nen alten Office-PC hat und sowieso nen neuen braucht, DANN kann man auch bei der Gelegenheit ein Notebook kaufen.


----------

